

Git 1.7.0 release notes - labria
http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/RelNotes-1.7.0.txt

======
mbrubeck
Here's one I want to try:

 _"sparse checkout" feature allows only part of the work tree to be checked
out._

And the new @upstream and --set-upstream look like nice shorthands for dealing
with remotes.

------
epall
Biggest plus for me:

"git checkout A...B" is a way to detach HEAD at the merge base between A and
B.

I always find myself trying to figure out where two branches meet in the
history.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Can you explain this ?

~~~
mbrubeck
"A..B" here just means the closest common ancestor of A and B, which could be
branches or arbitrary commits.

You might use this if you have a branch from someone else and you just want to
know how long ago it diverged from your own branch. Or you might rewind to the
common ancestor of two temporary branches before doing something like
squashing the commits from each branch onto the ancestor, one after the other.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Awesome. Thanks for explaining. That does sound very useful.

------
oomkiller
Homebrew for OS X already has a new package for 1.7.0. Just run "homebrew
update" and "homebrew install git"

~~~
dschobel
Don't forget to _homebrew install hub_ for a really nice git wrapper for
github.

<http://github.com/defunkt/hub>

------
asb
Does anybody know the status of smart HTTP support? git-http-backend seems to
have been added in 1.6.6 but the release notes haven't mentioned it.

~~~
schacon
Yeah, it had a pretty small mention in the 1.6.6 release notes, but you can
learn about it here:

[http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-http-
bac...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-http-backend.html)

It works great - we'll get it supported server-side on github soon.

------
bdr
All I want is to be able to use home-directory notation (like ~bdr/.gitignore)
in my .gitconfig, so I can use the same config across different machines. Does
anyone know how to do this?

~~~
basman
I do it by: 1) having a git repository in ~/config that contains, among other
things, my global .gitconfig and .gitignore files. This repository is synced
across machines. 2) having a .gitconfig in my home directory that's symlinked
to config/.gitconfig and similarly for .gitignore.

~~~
bdr
Yes, that's what I'm already doing. The question is what to put as your
core.excludesfile setting in the .gitconfig file.

